# mechanical lug splicing of feeders-CEC



## sparkhunter69 (May 13, 2020)

oops new to site and didnt see there was a Canadian forum


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Not in BC... so take it for what it is worth...

Around here, if it was a repair / rework then the inspector will allow it. As an example, extend a neutral on a panel change.

In a new install, that wire size should be planned for and would want that splice outside the switch.

Definitely a question for the inspector to see if there is a deviation available for it.

Cheers
John


----------



## GrndFault (Dec 8, 2019)

I cannot speak to the requirements of the CEC but I am familiar with this scenario in the U.S. and it may give you some ideas or a direction to proceed. In industrial applications it is very common for the field conductors to be substantially upsized to account for voltage drop (long distances) and exceed the maximum wire size of the factory provided terminals. The simple solution that does not always work out is to replace factory supplied mechanical (set screw) lugs with compression (crimp) lugs as they can be purchased in “narrow tang” formats. If you cannot find something to fit then the always reliable option is to splice in or next to the panel the large field cable to a cable that meets ampacity requirements for the device in question. A bolted connection using the correct compression lug for each cable and insulated with heat shrinkable materials (Raychem) is our preferred method but tape can also be applied.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

If your cable isn't crazy over sized and an over size lug kit isn't available for the equipment the easiest way to do this is with crimp on pin reducers.


----------

